# A person in front of me left money here



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to say, at a coffee shop, that a person who was in front of me at a queue took some sanddwich and left money (probably because he was busy, and there was no one at the cashier.)

"Ihminen joka oli äärellä sai voilepä ja jäi rahaa." (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I would like to say, at a coffee shop, that a person who was in front of me at a queue took some sanddwich and left money (probably because he was busy, and there was no one at the cashier.)
> 
> "Ihminen joka oli äärellä sai voilepä ja jäi rahaa." (?)



My attempt: 

"Henkilö, joka oli minun edessä jonossa, otti voileivän ja jätti rahaa/rahoja tiskille (kassamyyjän ollen poissa)."

I'm not sure if _henkilö _is the most normal translation of "person" in this context -- it might be more more common to say _mies _or _nainen_ depending on the gender of the person.


----------



## Kielipuoli

Gavril said:


> My attempt:
> 
> "Henkilö, joka oli minun edessä jonossa, otti voileivän ja jätti rahaa/rahoja tiskille (kassamyyjän ollen poissa)."
> 
> I'm not sure if _henkilö _is the most normal translation of "person" in this context -- it might be more more common to say _mies _or _nainen_ depending on the gender of the person.



Your attempt is fine apart from the part in parentheses, _ollen_ can't be used there. Perhaps you wanted to write "myyjän poissaollessa*" (that'd be fine). I'd say "- - tiskille, koska myyjä/kassa ei ollut paikalla." or "- - tiskille, koska myyjä/kassa oli poissa." _Kassamyyjä_ isn't used much (a bit redundant maybe) but it's not exactly bad to say it either. _Kassa_ works fine on its own, although _myyjä_ is the default word here.

As for replacing henkilö with mies/nainen/etc., I agree. 


*Just a little tidbit: if you change the order of poissaollessa to ollessa poissa (this wouldn't be applicable in the above sentence, though), it's not a compound word anymore. 
_Myyjän ollessa poissa mies jätti rahaa tiskille_.


----------



## sakvaka

As a native, I'd probably say something like

_Tuossa minun edelläni joku otti voileivän ja jätti siitä maksun tähän._

But there may be better ways to express this. Maybe _Edellisellä asiakkaalla oli kiire, ja hän otti voileivän ja jätti siitä maksun tähän._


----------

